# 360 AiO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung



## ingush_zaur (27. Januar 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Abend zusammen,

da meine alte Enermax Liqfusion 360 zu viel lärm macht und die Garantie abgelaufen ist, wollte ich mir eine neue zulegen.

Die Auswahl ist inzwischen sehr groß. Ich habe mir da ein paar ausgesucht und würde gerne eure Meinung dazu hören. Welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Das wichtigste für mich ist, die aio sollte leise Arbeiten und natürlich gut kühlen 😅. Lüfter habe ich eigene, Corsair LL.

be quiet! Silent Loop 2 360mm
Corsair iCUE H150i Elite Capellix
NZXT Kraken Z73
Corsair Hydro Series iCUE H150i RGB Pro XT


----------



## Lexx (27. Januar 2022)

Keine von denen.

Arctic Cooling oder Custom (wenn man sich alle paar Jahre eine neue AiO anschaffen muss).


----------



## TollerHecht (27. Januar 2022)

Wo soll die überhaupt drauf? Bei ner 125W TDP CPU ist ein Luftkühler leiser, ausfallsicherer und möglicherweise günstiger. 

NHD ist halt etwas teuer, aber der AS3 kühlt besser und ist deutlich günstiger.






						DeepCool ASSASSIN III, CPU-Kühler silber/schwarz
					

Kalt, geräuschlos, effizient und stilvoll: Mit einer TDP-Leistung von 280 W ist das Luftkühlsystem ASSASSIN III ein unerbittlicher Hitzekiller. Das...




					www.alternate.de


----------



## ingush_zaur (27. Januar 2022)

TollerHecht schrieb:


> Wo soll die überhaupt drauf?


Auf Ryzen 5800x


----------



## TollerHecht (27. Januar 2022)

Bei 105W reicht luft vollkommen, auch mit OC. Es ist paradox aber die gängigen Waküs bis 110€ sind tatsächlich lauter und kühlen schlechter. Erst vom Schlag Fractal S36 wirds leiser und noch kühler. Aber die kosten dementsprechend.

Edit : https://www.amazon.de/Fractal-Design-Celsius-Cooling-Wasserkühlung/dp/B0719C3DDR


----------



## ingush_zaur (27. Januar 2022)

TollerHecht schrieb:


> Aber die kosten dementsprechend


Preislich würde ich bis max 250€ zahlen, mehr nicht. NZXT bietet 6 Jahre Garantie an, was ich schon gut finde.


----------



## TollerHecht (28. Januar 2022)

Wenn es denn AiO sein muss dann die S36 die ich oben verlinkt habe.


----------



## Eyren (29. Januar 2022)

Wenn AIO dann Alphacool Eisbär.









						Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 360 CPU - Digital RGB
					

Der Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora AIO CPU Wasserkühler ist eine Weiterentwicklung des beliebten und bekannten Eisbaer Kühlers. Alphacool hat dabei viele Details verbessert und einige Standards beibehalten. Allen voran bildet die...




					www.alphacool.com
				




Ist ein modulares vollkupfer System.

90% der AIOs nutzen Aluminium Radiatoren mit Kupfer Kühlblöcken. Ja die Zusätze in der Kühlflüssigkeit verlangsamen den Verfall halten ihn aber nicht auf.

Kupfer/Kupfer ist da einfach bedeutend pflegeleichter.

Direkt am Pumpenkopf ist ein verschluss über den man sauber und einfach Wasser Nachfüllen kann. Ohne irgendetwas zu zerlegen.

Und der wohl größte Vorteil wenn man mit Wasser kühlen möchte ist der Modulare Aufbau. 
Wird es dir mit dem 360er Radiator zu heiß oder laut klemmst du einfach einen weiteren 360er Radiator in den Kreislauf.

Ebenfalls sind für diese AIO Kühler für gängige Grafikkarten vorhanden, warum also nicht in Zukunft die GPU mit einbinden? 

Wenn ich mir da die anderen AIOs anschaue fühlt man sich doch verschaukelt. Billige Aluminiumteile wo der Ausfall des Gerätes vorprogrammiert ist, kein oder schlecht positionierte Nachfüllstutzen, Reparatur oder Umbau nur mittels Gewalt möglich. Und dafür dann das gleiche oder mehr bezahlen?

Die einzige sinnvolle Alternative wäre Luftkühler oder custom WaKü.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Januar 2022)

Da ist im Grunde nichts mehr hinzuzufügen und ich würde aus diesen Gründen, die bereits genannt sind auch Alphacool bevorzugen. In einem Fall von uns haben wir auch ein Anschluss am Radiator abgeschraubt, einen Temperatursensor zwischen gebaut und dann noch einen zweiten Radiator mittels Schnellkupplung hinzugefügt. Dadurch wurde die Wasserkühlung nicht nur leiser und kühler, sondern mittels Quadro Steuerung (Aquacomputer) konnten wir die Wassertemperatur mit überwachen und sogar die Lüfter nach dessen Temperatur regeln lassen.

Bitte beachten, dass sich mit der neuen Version (D-RGBs) einiges verbessert hat.
Die ältere Version ohne RGB soll von der Pumpe lauter sein, die neue konnte ich in der Hand haltend und mit voller Drehzahl weder höheren, noch spüren. Zudem bestehen die Schläuche der neuen Version auch aus Weichmacher freien Schlauch. Der Schlauch fällt auch dicker aus, sodass kein Knickschutz (Federn) notwendig ist.


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. Januar 2022)

Es kann nicht schaden, die Eisbaer nach 1-2 Jahren zu zerlegen, den Zustand des Kühlblocks zu überprüfen und mit einem frischen Kühlmittel neu zu befüllen.
Dafür ist die Eisbaer auch ausgelegt und das geht auch schnell von der Hand.






						Frage - Alphacool Eisbär Lebensdauer
					

Hatte diese Woche gleich zwei Pumpenausfälle bei einer Eisbär 280 und einer 360'er. Das Auswechseln der Pumpe geht recht unproblematisch und eine neue Pumpe kostet um die 25 Euronen, was ein positiver Aspekt für Alphacool wäre, wenn nicht die neueren Eisbär überproportional zuerst kaputt gehen...




					www.igorslab.de
				








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W7oWdXLeXxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Januar 2022)

Wobei sich die Frage stellt welche Version das war, denn die alte Version hatte noch keinen Weichmacher freien Schlauch verbaut, sondern PVC mit Weichmacher und solche Bilder kenne ich von der alten Version her.

Das ist der Schlauch der jetzt verbaut ist:








						Alphacool EPDM Tube 11/8 - Black 3m (9,84ft) Retailbox
					

Der EPDM Tube aus Alphacool‘s Enterprise Solutions Serie zeichnet sich durch seine hohe Resistenz gegen Säuren, Basen und äußere Einflüsse aus und verfügt über eine außergewöhnliche Langlebigkeit im Vergleich zu herkömmlichen...




					www.aquatuning.de
				




Im Video wird auch die alte Version gezeigt. Gut daran zu sehen, dass die Spannung der RGB noch vom Fan-Stecker kommt, weil damals noch RGB und kein D-RGB verbaut war. Heute ist aber D-RGB mit verbaut und das Kabel ist daher auch zweigeteilt, wo das D-RGB Kabel mit 3-Pins noch separat herausgeht.

Früher war auch eine Alphacool DC-LT 2600 Pumpe verbaut, jetzt ist eine Alphacool DC-LT 2 Pumpe verbaut, die noch leiser ausfällt. Aber wie man gut sehen kann, ist selbst die Pumpe so aufgebaut, dass die Pumpe intern auch mit ausgetauscht werden kann. Dadurch ist die AIO so modular, dass auch eine Pumpe nach einem Defekt mit ausgetauscht werden kann.

Mit einer anderen AIO gibt es dazu keine Möglichkeit, da müsste die komplette AIO neu gekauft werden. Es können auch Teile für eine modular aufgebaute eigene Wasserkühlung übernommen werden.


----------



## Guffelgustav (30. Januar 2022)

ingush_zaur schrieb:


> Preislich würde ich bis max 250€ zahlen, mehr nicht. NZXT bietet 6 Jahre Garantie an, was ich schon gut finde.


Um mal direkt auf deinen Post zu antworten:
Mein Kumpel hat ebenfalls einen 5800x und eine NZXT Kraken x63.
Damit ist er sehr zufrieden und die bändigt die CPU auch ohne Probleme.

Ich selbst habe seit knapp 5 Jahren eine Kraken x62 verbaut. Vorher auf einem 3700x und jetzt auf einem 12700k, beides stemmt sie natürlich ohne Probleme.
Dazu muss ich sagen, dass es die zweite ist, da das erste Modell mir nach ca. 2,5 Jahren gestorben ist.
Die Pumpe hat damals den Betrieb eingestellt. 
NZXT hat mir innerhalb von einer Woche eine neue zukommen lassen, der Service war wirklich sehr sehr gut.
Die zweite Kraken läuft jetzt wiederrum seit knapp 2,5 Jahren und bisher sieht alles gut aus.

Daher mein Rat, wenn du denn ein Auge auf die Kraken geworfen hast:
Wenn du tunlichst nicht selbst etwas bauen willst, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, dann kann ich dir die Kraken bedenkenlos empfehlen. Mit der Garantie hast du mindestens mal die 6 Jahre Ruhe und man kann sich da wirklich auf NZXTs- Service verlassen.
Wenn du aber bereit bist etwas zu basteln, würde ich mir einfach selbst einen kleinen Kreislauf für die CPU bauen.
Jedenfalls werde ich das so machen sobald meine Kraken stirbt. 
Ob du jetzt für eine 360er Kraken 175€ ausgibst oder du legst nochmal ein klein wenig mehr drauf, aber dafür hast du einen kompletten Custom-Kreislauf und kannst alles selbst warten und mit einem gescheiten AGB auffüllen/nachfüllen, da sehe ich letzteres als weitaus sinniger. Zudem kannst du hier ohne Probleme weitere Dinge einbinden, wie Temperatursensoren und eine Steuerung der Lüfter nach dem Wasser einstellen. Das geht bei den AiOs nicht so ohne weiteres.

Alles natürlich nur, falls man sich das zutraut und Lust darauf hat. 
Andernfalls schlägt rein optisch kein Luftkühler eine AiO, Temperaturen nehmen sich nicht viel. 
Dark Rock Pro 4 vs 360er AiO ist bspw. nahezu ein Nullsummenspiel, wenn man die gleiche Lautstärke voraussetzt.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Januar 2022)

Eine Herstellergarantie von 6 Jahren ist schon sehr gut.
Mein nachfolgender Text hat nur als Anmerkung und Info was zu tun. 

Eine Alphacool AIO hält aber, wenn jemand Lust hat selbst was umzubauen sozusagen eine Ewigkeit. Weil alle Komponente die verbaut sind aus dem custom Wakü Bereich kommen und auch einzeln ausgetauscht werden können. Selbst die Pumpe gibt es separat zum Einbauen zu kaufen. Schläuche sind auch nicht verpresst oder verklebt, sondern verschraubt und sind an 1/4 Zoll Gewinde dran, sodass auch Anschlüsse inkl. der Schläuche ausgetauscht werden können.

Eine custom Wakü hält daher auch eine Ewigkeit, weil alle Teile einzeln jederzeit ausgetauscht oder erweitert werden können. Die Pumpe von Alphacool macht sogar 2 Radiatoren + CPU und GPU Kühler gut mit und somit kann auch die Fläche erweitert werden und auch die Grafikkarte mit eingebunden.

Das Grundprinzip einer Wasserkühlung ist ja identisch, ein Unterschied besteht erst, wenn mehr Fläche verbaut wird und mit einem Ausgleichsbehälter muss nicht gleich Wasser nachgefüllt werden, wenn was mit der Zeit verdunstet. Mit einem Ausgleichsbehälter ist halt das Befüllen und Entlüften nach Umbauten leichter. Aber der Ausgleichsbehälter trägt nichts zu Kühlung bei.

Mit einer custom Wakü kann eine Pumpe entkoppelt werden und würde so auch leiser ausfallen. Klar sind die Pumpen auch stärker und können viel mehr Wasser befördern, aber hohe Drehzahlen werden eher nur zum Befüllen und zum Entlüften benötigt. Die Pumpe der AIO ist zwar nicht ganz so stark, aber da sie bereits vorbefüllt ist, muss sie es auch gar nicht sein und dadurch das sie nicht ganz so stark ist (ist aber immer noch ausreichend) fällt sie auch sehr leise aus und muss nicht zwingend entkoppelt sein.


----------



## zwerg-05 (31. Januar 2022)

Also ich habe eine Alphacool der alten generation und das ding läuft fast seit 3 Jahren ohne ein problem zuhaben würde jeder zeit wieder alphacool nehmen


----------



## IICARUS (31. Januar 2022)

zwerg-05 schrieb:


> Also ich habe eine Alphacool der alten generation und das ding läuft fast seit 3 Jahren ohne ein problem zuhaben würde jeder zeit wieder alphacool nehmen


Was ja auch in diesem Sinn kein Problem ist, denn alles, was mit der neuen Version verbessert wurde, könntest du nachträglich auch verbauen. Ist ja der Vorteil dieser AIO, da alles aus dem custom Wakü Bereich kommt und jederzeit nach eigenem Ermessen umgebaut werden kann.


----------



## zwerg-05 (31. Januar 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Was ja auch in diesem Sinn kein Problem ist, denn alles, was mit der neuen Version verbessert wurde, könntest du nachträglich auch verbauen. Ist ja der Vorteil dieser AIO, da alles aus dem custom Wakü Bereich kommt und jederzeit nach eigenem Ermessen umgebaut werden kann.


das weis ich werde mir jetzt woll die neue aurora solo pumpe hollen und eventuell den schwazen schlauch die neue pumpe soll ja noch mal verbessert worden sein was ich aber schade finde das es die Aurora noch nich ihn der LT solo version gibt


----------

